

Read the fucking HIG - dchest
http://readthefuckinghig.tumblr.com/

======
fieldforceapp
When I'm feeling insecure about my own UI design skills, this list picks me up
off the mat; somehow seeing precious pixel real estate littered with misplaced
buttons, uneven gradients, random hues out of some 1970 shag carpet motel
nightmare makes me feel... like not such a fucking idiot. Or maybe I'm kidding
myself. Damn, I'm insecure about UI design.

------
mortenjorck
I'm a little disturbed at how much material they have to draw from less than
24 hours into the existence of the Mac App Store.

~~~
thushan
I did a double take myself.

------
JonnieCache
Nice ranting. A superb complement to <http://www.psdisasters.com/>

